# Global update?



## falkor164 (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anybody heard any news or rumors about when the OTA global update for the S3 on Verizon is happening?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Not likely they will have to "test" it for a while. Look how long it took for a 4.04 ics update for nexus.

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------

